
Entry Level Ruby Developer Guide 2016 – How to Start a Rails Career from Zero - wyclif
https://medium.com/@louisror/entry-level-ruby-developer-guide-2016-how-to-start-a-rails-career-from-zero-1e5d1d6600ca#.eie3p8e2l
======
im_down_w_otp
I'm a little saddened that the first line wasn't, "For best results travel
back in time to 2010." :-(

